# Colnago ID help



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Any idea what year and paint scheme this frame might be? Thanks.

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/?action=view&current=colnago-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/colnago-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/?action=view&current=colnago-3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/colnago-3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/?action=view&current=colnago-4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/colnago-4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

That's a LX11, alas sans the rider on top


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for helping ID the LX11 paint scheme. Any idea on year and was the rider on top an option for Master frames or was this feature just a hit & miss Colnago proposition?


----------



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

I think the rider on the top tube was hit and miss. I think that bikes probably from around 2002/2003.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

LX paintschemes are from around 2000-2003, the code is for the "LUX" design, it started on the LUX Dream aluminum models and from them were realised in all other models in the offer ( C40, Master etc )

As a reference, that somebody could correct if I am wrong, the simpler ADs are from early 90's ADs with the racer on top are from the mid 90's, LXs are from early 2000's, mid 2000's brought the NLs ( New LUX), PRs and late 2000's the ST, WX, AM TW etc.

now, most LX paintschemes had the rider on top. this was a part of the design as an evolution from the mid 90's ADs, but the LX one is a winning rider ( hence the fist on the air ).

The team edition LX painschemes, specially the Mapei LX21 didn't had the rider on top, because it had Mapei Cubes,so the Rabobank LX23 also didn't had it (but the AD23 did had it). 

Probably that also lead to the production of other LX models without the rider, as some customers didn't liked them.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Exchanged cash yesterday with original owner who have the bike built 4 years ago. He claimed a total of 50 miles of riding on the Master, and after this morning's ride, given the remarkable crisp of the Campy components I'd agree.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

troutmd said:


> Exchanged cash yesterday with original owner who have the bike built 4 years ago. He claimed a total of 50 miles of riding on the Master, and after this morning's ride, given the remarkable crisp of the Campy components I'd agree.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


You got a nice bike there. Enjoy. I have the black and red LX paint scheme on my Oval Krono. Would have preferred the red one, but such is life.


----------



## velocipedio (Mar 30, 2012)

troutmd said:


> He claimed a total of 50 miles of riding on the Master ...


Not surprised, given the way that thing is set up.


----------

